# Channel 4 at 9:00 pm tonight



## kojack (Apr 4, 2011)

Programme: One born every minute.
One of the people prtrayed is a diabetic 'Mother to be' .

No doubt it will be media dramatic journalism.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Apr 4, 2011)

one born every minute is actually quite good at showing true stories. Its more about the baby being born than anything else but will prob show interviews from the mum


----------



## alisonz (Apr 4, 2011)

If I remember right this one is a repeat and there is not much focus at all on the D


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2011)

its been on before its a chinese lady if i remember rightly


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 4, 2011)

i watched every episode i love it but i have to wait on channel 4+1 because no my partner or my boy want to hear the women screaming !!!


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> its been on before its a chinese lady if i remember rightly



Oh, I think I remember this one - she had an internal examination & it shocked the living daylights out of her - I won't repeat what she said, (it might shock people lol) but it was really funny! (I know, that is so harsh...!!)


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 4, 2011)

It was the chinese woman who was left an hour and half for her dinner after injecting x
She has baby in the next episode I think x


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2011)

Boo im gutted there repeating it again from the start seems abit strange, ive seem every one already


----------

